# Looking got a specific plan !!



## mhkash (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All, 

I'm planning to build a Barquentine boat this month, I've searched the internet for any Barquentine plans, but I wasn't lucky to find them  , can any one help pls (Applause) will be so grateful

Thanks


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Not much on the net no. Seen these?

http://www.model-dockyard.com/acatalog/Harold_Underhill_Sailing_Ship_Plans.html

http://www.marigraph.com/design.php?cat=sail&lng=en

http://www.gracegalleries.com/images/Marine_Prints/MP123.jpg


----------



## mhkash (Jan 21, 2013)

stein said:


> Not much on the net no. Seen these?
> 
> http://www.model-dockyard.com/acatalog/Harold_Underhill_Sailing_Ship_Plans.html
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

I,ve just started to build a model barquentine(Raven)got the plans from "modeldockyard" give me a PM


----------

